# DIY Juice Concentrates



## DurbanThroatHit (25/1/17)

Hi all!

So I wish to start making my own e-liquid as currently the 80 odd ml a week consumption is burning a huuuge hole in my wallet and this seems more cost effective for my current consumption...

I am curious over which brands are better to use as concentrates in two scenarios:

1) Blends (2 or more)
2) Singular

Having seen what is available on local vendors I have shortlisted TFA, Capella and Flavor Art as options.

( I enjoyed vapor mountain e-liquid so if anybody has used there concentrates please provide some input)

Would like to get input from current users of any of the above as most overseas forums make mention to thinks like Capella's V2 flavors etc and I am not too sure as to what is stocked locally.


----------



## NewOobY (25/1/17)

hey dude, yes making your own juice is way more affordable that buying ready made juice. However it's still awesome to grab a bottle of the latest craze in juices. For instance I'm vaping some Foolada by Elements - and damn that is good.

In terms of your question, there are so many brands out there man - even local brands that are far more affordable than the international brands. 
*Local Brands* 
1) CLY, by Clyrolinx 
2) Loco, by Valley Vapour
3) VW, by VapeOWave
4) VM, by Vape Mountain

I can't really comment on how these work but there are threads on this forum with some recipes that use these concentrates. 

*International Brands*
1) TFA - The Flavour Apprentice/ The Perfume Apprentice 
2) FW - Flavor West
3) FA - Flavour Art
4) CAP - Capella
5) INW - Inawera
6) FLV - Flavorah
7) LA - Lorann (I think Valley Vapour are the only guys that sell this brand)

Those are the brands I know about, I may have missed some - but soon others will come and let you know. 
Basically follow recipes that are known to be great i.e. peer rated, and the best source for these kinds of recipes is right here and also on https://e-liquid-recipes.com/

Best of luck dude, and welcome.


----------



## Huffapuff (25/1/17)

While ELR is a great resource it is also full of a lot of rubbish recipes too  It's definitely worth checking out All the Flavors for a more refined collection. 

See what concentrates are used in recipes that match your flavour profiles and you'll be able to start getting an idea of what you'll need. Stick to the international companies and you will have a lot of resources available that give you guidance on how the concentrates taste and how to use them, for example:
Flavour reviews from Reddit
HIC's notes on FlavourArt

Have fun!


----------



## Andre (25/1/17)

The brands you mention (TFA, Capella, FlavourArt) is a great starting point. You will find thousands of recipes and other information on them online. Check out our collection of recipes per category in this forum. In there is also a thread on one and two flavour recipes. Here is a list of all the DIY vendors and the brands they sell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (31/1/17)

Hi all thanks for the responses.. 

Will do some extensive research and give it a go tomorrow 


I am going to try make some of cuttwood's mege melons as a start  

thanks !


----------

